# South Korea kicks off $7.3 Billion fighter jet tender (2013)



## CougarKing (24 Jun 2013)

Perhaps we will see F35Bs for their _Dokdo_ class assault carriers? 



> *South Korea Kicks off Bidding for US$7.3 Billion Fighter Jet Tender*
> June 21, 2013 at 14:46
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (18 Aug 2013)

The last remaining contender is the F15SE "Silent Eagle"

AFP link



> *European aerospace consortium EADS has been eliminated from a bid to provide fighter jets worth $7.3 billion to South Korea due to a failure to meet some requirements, a report said Sunday.*
> 
> The Eurofighter was dropped from the bid also sought by US company Boeing after the South's military found that the EADS proposal did not meet its key demands, Yonhap news agency said.
> 
> ...


----------

